# Blueflames



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 2, 2007)

ahhhhhh blueflames at 550 degrees........


JOTUL F500 Oslo


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm hears the picture that didnt post


----------



## Mike Wilson (Jan 2, 2007)

THAT's what you want to see!   Nice shot.

-- Mike


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike.......nice Jotul insert ! hows the winter over there....supposed to be in the 50's next few days here.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Jan 2, 2007)

Winter, what winter?  I feel like I moved down to North Carolina... which is fine with me!

Yeah, I love the insert, best thing to make it into the home in years.  
Where are you located?  Up here its about 50 degrees or so right now, pretty windy though.   I'm on an "evening burn" schedule because of the temperatures... I burn form 5PM to dawn, with the last load of wood going in at 11PM.  

-- Mike


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm located in Northeast CT .....about 50 here with high winds. Burning at night also.........I cant remeber the last time the ground wasnt frozen by January.......the loggers cant skid......the famers cant spread the fields......I just hope winter doesnt finally arrive for easter and we have a short spring......


----------



## Roospike (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah Yes, BLUE flames ........... life is good.

I get a *lot* of blue flames with Hedge wood


----------



## Mike Wilson (Jan 3, 2007)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> I'm located in Northeast CT .....about 50 here with high winds. Burning at night also.........I cant remeber the last time the ground wasnt frozen by January.......the loggers cant skid......the famers cant spread the fields......I just hope winter doesnt finally arrive for easter and we have a short spring......



So you're just north of me then, I'm due south of Niantic or Old Lyme.  
Hey, the way we're going, there's not going to be any snow for the first 2 weeks of January... no complaints here, even if we do get a soggy March.

-- Mike


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike,
         I'm located right in Pomfret Ctr..........suposed to be 61 on Saturday OMG ! we have to be setting records soon.


----------

